# Holistic Suggestion for Strengthening Immune System and Kidney Function



## Nico_8881 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello all, our 2 yr old was just diagnosed with Leptospirosis. Luckily they said we caught it VERY early so it was a mild case. He is currently doing well and getting better. His kidney values at the time are elevated but aren't too bad. Creatinine up to 1.9, but fairly normal BUN #. His heart rate and temp were good, as well as his other lab numbers and vitals. While he is recovering and on an antibiotic treatment protocol, we would like to see if there is anything natural we could do to help his kidneys heal from the trauma of the infection. The vet said that right now most of the creatinine elevation is from inflammation and it doesn't look like he will experience any long term effects, but we are hoping to assist in any way with some sort of natural supplementation. We did add probiotics to his diet here because he is on antibiotics, but he is TERRIBLE about taking pills, so hopefully, there are things we could put on food or in treat form. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Standard Process has a canine renal support product. It is pricy, but recommended by holistic vets.
I supplemented with CoQ10, B complex, fish oil zinc, and taurine daily. I hid supplements in ground meatballs, but as he progressed with the disease he became very suspicious of the pills. I also make my own kefir for probiotics so that was already being given. 

Low phosphorus food, NO raw bones and limit any bone broth due to the phos level. I fed raw or cooked to my dog, I didn't buy premade.
One company that is doing well helping dogs with kidney issues is Answers. They have a line of products and are very good responding to emails. Home - Answers Pet Food
This website was very helpful for me for dietary suggestions: DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend


----------



## Nico_8881 (Feb 18, 2020)

onyx'girl said:


> Standard Process has a canine renal support product. It is pricy, but recommended by holistic vets.
> I supplemented with CoQ10, B complex, fish oil zinc, and taurine daily. I hid supplements in ground meatballs, but as he progressed with the disease he became very suspicious of the pills. I also make my own kefir for probiotics so that was already being given.
> 
> Low phosphorus food, NO raw bones and limit any bone broth due to the phos level. I fed raw or cooked to my dog, I didn't buy premade.
> ...


Thank you.


----------

